# Best product for sealing up torn drywall paper



## Leeboy20 (Jul 28, 2014)

Let's say you remove some wallpaper or a sticker or something, and the paper peels off the drywall. What re you guys/gals finding works best to close in tht paper before applying filler? I had good success with envirogaurd , but I rarely buy that product anymore . Was thinking of using fast set 30 since it could dry so quick and may not have time to absorb, but then I'm always mixing . Tried oil base primer before and that didn't work that well. Any other good products?


----------



## capepainter (Mar 9, 2012)

Old reliable schellac based B.I.N


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Gardz


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Hands down, its Gardz.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

The only time I would use BIN for this situation, is if I had to mud over the damaged area within thirty minutes. Otherwise, I am in total agreement with the Gardz.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

+1 on Gardz


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

yep. What they said


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

ProWallGuy said:


> Hands down, its Gardz.


Hands down and up! Gardz!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Gardz no.1- Kilz Klear no.2.:yes:


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

mudbone said:


> Gardz no.1- Kilz Klear no.2.:yes:



How does the Kilz clear compare to Gardz? Is The Kilz as thin as Gardz? Smell as bad?


----------



## two fingers (Sep 28, 2014)

I like sealing it with acrylic caulk. then i use spackel+ primer


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Another vote for Gardz. But before that I usually used Cover Stain with success.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

mudbone said:


> Hands down and up! Gardz!



Hands up don't shoot. Gardz. My guys weren't fans of spraying popcorn lids with it but my drywall repair employee uses tons of it. He says it helps a lot to blend texture in too.


----------



## TKbrush (Dec 30, 2014)

I agree w bin spray can for a sticker spot, gardz for a section of torn paper.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

The original DRC (Drywall Repair Coating), Draw-tite is the best, but since they have sporadic at best national distribution, the imitator works sufficiently well, Gardz.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Da arch, never having used draw-tite before but hearing from several people that it is better than Gardz can you explain why it is a better product.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Jmayspaint said:


> How does the Kilz clear compare to Gardz? Is The Kilz as thin as Gardz? Smell as bad?


Kilz product is thin but I believe it has a little more workability than Gardz.And no odors isn't as strong either.Also price wise the Klear is about ten dollars cheaper a gallon.The Gardz seems to seal soft compounds to a harder finish but that could just be me.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Why not just patch over it?...prime/paint .... Done! Why all of the extra steps that are only gonna cost you time with results that nobody's ever gonna notice


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Lambrecht said:


> Da arch, never having used draw-tite before but hearing from several people that it is better than Gardz can you explain why it is a better product.


This is the story as told to me by a gentleman in the industry and close to Charles MacHarg (owner of Scotch Paint)

Scotch Paint developed DT from a concrete sealer/adhesive promoter. 

When the Big Z saw how well it worked, they offered Charles some bucks for the rights to manufacture it, Charles declined the "kind" offer. The Big Z reversed engineered and in order to NOT violate the patent, they made it with whatever percentage less of the critical resin the law requires so as not to violate patent laws. 

In other words, whatever it is that makes DT and Gardz work so well, Gardz contains a significant less. 

I've heard that amount is 25%, but the companies are not divulging their formulas. 

And that's the story as it has been circulating around paperhanging circles.

BTW, DT also makes a white version and a "no run" version that doesn't run so bad and spatter off the roller.


----------



## AVLPainter (Dec 16, 2014)

Draw tite is absolutely the best, but can't get it here. I called the company and they said they don't distribute it in my state. I've used Guardz for many years, but recently it seems like it doesn't work as well... like they've changed the formula. Seems like the odor is much less too. I think maybe it's lower in VOCs than it used to be. Has anyone else noticed a reduction in it's effectiveness? Then I bought some Roman RX-35 to see how it would do, but not impressed with that. I usually have to do about 3 coats to get it to seal.


----------



## TKbrush (Dec 30, 2014)

Ole34 said:


> Why not just patch over it?...prime/paint .... Done! Why all of the extra steps that are only gonna cost you time with results that nobody's ever gonna notice




I have wb primed, skim coat, primed over paper and its been fine, like many painters. But usually bring gardz or oil if i am doin a wallpaper removal. In most of these cases of torn paper, for me, its been bathrooms without a vent fan and wallpaper thats been up 30yrs. 
i think that when the paper looses adhesion and there are areas of air behind the paper, the settled moisture behind paper makes its bond in certain areas. Its mostly home owners who have put the paper up too.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

XIM Repairz.
Same as Gardz, but less smelly.

http://www.rustoleum.ca/CBGProduct.asp?pid=388


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

Ole34 said:


> Why not just patch over it?...prime/paint .... Done! Why all of the extra steps that are only gonna cost you time with results that nobody's ever gonna notice


It'll cost you more time going back and cutting out all the bubbles that pop on the wall because the unprimed paper sucked all the moisture out of the mud leaving a poor bond.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Different Strokes said:


> It'll cost you more time going back and cutting out all the bubbles that pop on the wall because the unprimed paper sucked all the moisture out of the mud leaving a poor bond.


Hey DS! Good to see you around. Don't be such a stranger! :thumbsup:


----------

